# Is anyone going to the NCOS Paph Forum in DC?



## TutoPeru (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,
I have not posted anything in a long time...
Is anyone going to the Paph Forum on 2/13? It would be a good chance to meet with some other SlipperTalkers.
Cheers,
Augusto


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 31, 2010)

hi Augusto,

I also haven't posted here in ages... !

Completely forgot about the paph forum, but I will be downstairs that day at a gesneriad society meeting. (Missed the last two meetings so I should show.) No doubt I will sneak into the sales area at some point....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 1, 2010)

Great guys, see you there then.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

I couldn't copy the document here so for those interested:
National Capital Orchid Society Paph Forum, Saturday, 2/13/10 at the U.S. Arboretum, 24th & R Street NW, Washington DC
8:00AM - 5:00 PM 
Speakers: Frank Smith-Apopka, Florida-Slippers of Krull-Smith; Andy Phillips - Basingstoke, Hampshire, England-Phrags; Marc Hachadourian-Bronx, NY - Growing specimen Slippers; Bryan Ramsay-California, Maryland - Overview of recent Slipper awards.
Vendors: (Plants) Alfredo Manrique-Peru, Floradise Orchids-Va, Marriot Orchids-NC, Orchid enterprise-Va, Orchidview-SC, Pine Crest Orchids-VA, Ratcliffe Orchids-England, Orchid Zone orchids by Cove Corp, Woodstream Orchids-Md.
(Copper Sculptures) Andy Phillips; (Supplies) Quarter Acre Orchids-Va. (Orchid design gifts) Celebrate Orchids-Va; and NCOS Member plant sales

Pre-registration is required - $50 includes lunch and door prize ticket. Contact Lynn Evans-Gouldner, 5810 Huntington Road, Huntington, Md. 20639. limited to first 140 registrants. [email protected]


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll try to make this one!


----------



## aquacorps (Feb 2, 2010)

No, there were too many phrags there last year. It should by phrag free.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

:fight:!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2010)

:viking: Double:fight:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 3, 2010)

Well got some bad news. I was planning to preorder from Ratcliffe for Dec. 13 and got this response:

Dear Eric,

Thank you for your enquiry, but due to complications U S side, we are unable to attend the NCOS Paph. Forum.

Regards,

Claudia Whales,
RATCLIFFE ORCHIDS

Damn customs!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, our government, and no I don't blame Obama, can't get anything right.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Yes, our government, and no I don't blame Obama, can't get anything right.



Heck no! Paul's problems started back with the Bush administration.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmmm, kind of like the Homeland security and Housing/Investment banking bubble collapse. :evil:


----------



## Slipperhead (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, if anyone is interested, Andy Phillips will be speaking at the Virginia Orchid Society the following day in Richmond with a different Phrag talk.

He will then SPEAK AGAIN on Monday evening at the NCOS February meeting!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm surprised if it's the same Andy Phillips! He can't make Saturday but will speak on Sunday and Monday!?!?


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 7, 2010)

Eric
Maybe he is coming and the issue is that they cannot send plants?
NCOS has not announced any changes to the agenda.
We'll see


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe, but it says "we are unable to *attend*"!!


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 8, 2010)

Let's all hope for the best, because the weather needs to change for the better - and quickly - or there will be a lot more folks "unable to *attend*."


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Scott Ware said:


> Let's all hope for the best, because the weather needs to change for the better - and quickly - or there will be a lot more folks "unable to *attend*."


and the snow we're getting today is coming their way!:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2010)

The snow should be past by Saturday.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I'm out!  Chinese New Year Eve with the family.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

NYEric said:


> The snow should be past by Saturday.


true but does the DC area have the equipment to handle this load? I've heard they haven't cleaned up yet from the last storm (of 30") and I've got a good 14" by me & it's heading their way!:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2010)

I have AWD so if they hold it I'm there


----------



## baodai (Feb 10, 2010)

Dear NYEric,
I will be at NH orchid show this friday. 
http://www.nhorchids.org/show2010/show2010.htm
I will be home on sun and open my greenhouse to friend only to celebrate Vietnamese new year. Are you going to visit?
BD


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmmm, I planned to continue south to Va to visit my family so maybe next time. Thanx.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad I didn't know about the N.H. Show earlier. I've got to go down and visit my aging father-in-law on Sat. I hate going to a show on Sunday as generally all the good stuff is gone. I like to be there first one there on the fitst day.


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I have AWD so if they hold it I'm there



I thought you were seeking treatment for that.


----------



## baodai (Feb 12, 2010)

heading out to NH orchid show, who is going?
BD


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

I went to the NCOS show today, by bus because I have some knid of eye infection. I did not see Aoki there! 
Ty and Augusto, and a couple of other members were there. H.P. Norton did not attend and I guess Glen did not get my message about the Paph tigrinum so I got mostly Pk hybrids from Manrique and some new phrag crosses from Woodstream. I will post photos later.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

Some of the vendors and exhibits. I got there late so I was sad to see the empty spots in Piping ROck/Manrique's table.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

Frank Smith and June (June's Orchid Estate!) bid you farewell. 




Dave from NCOS a potential new STF'r. 




hirsuit. w/ petal almost 2" wide! 4n maybe?!?!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2010)

Wat?!?! No multi pics?

Looks like you had a blast despite the delay.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, it was fun and I managed to get some plants. The lighting was pure crap and the multi photos I took didn't come out well. There was a realllly nice Paph Tanja Pinkepank but...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wild jacket, there, Eric!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2010)

yes, cool people and cool slippers!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Feb 15, 2010)

You can always spot pictures taken at the US National Arboretum- those obnoxious vertial wood slats on the black background. Yep, the lighting is terrible there. Thanks for the quick tease, NYEric. 

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for showing us Eric, nice people and nice paphs!!!! Is this your wish list on your hand??? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2010)

No, that's the list of my 420 phrags! :crazy:


----------

